# Pork Shoulder - Mini WSM



## max8950 (Jul 25, 2013)

Getting ready for my first smoke in my mini wsm tomorrow. Also my first pork shoulder. The shoulder seemed to be in two pieces before I started trimming the fat. Is this normal? I seperated the two pieces and rubbed them down. I am from Texas and dont know a lot about pork. Here are some pics of the pork and a rub and couple of homemade sauces I made.













001.JPG



__ max8950
__ Jul 25, 2013


















002.JPG



__ max8950
__ Jul 25, 2013


















003.JPG



__ max8950
__ Jul 25, 2013


















009.JPG



__ max8950
__ Jul 25, 2013


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks great!   Measure your temps from the bottom rack...I'd go 250. Good luck with the maiden voyage!


----------



## so ms smoker (Jul 25, 2013)

Not sure why it was partially seperated but not a problem. You lowered your total smoke time by having 2 smaller pieces rather than 1 large piece. Be sure to take notes of what you do to refer back to later. Take and post pics of the process for us to see!  Mike


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jul 25, 2013)

So MS Smoker said:


> Not sure why it was partially seperated but not a problem. You lowered your total smoke time by having 2 smaller pieces rather than 1 large piece. Be sure to take notes of what you do to refer back to later. Take and post pics of the process for us to see! Mike


X2 ....good advice from Mike.

Bill


----------



## tonybel (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice!!!
Can't wait to see final results.


----------



## smoking b (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   That should be great on a mini


----------



## max8950 (Jul 25, 2013)

food is on! I will keep you updated. 













002 (Large).JPG



__ max8950
__ Jul 25, 2013


















003 (Large).JPG



__ max8950
__ Jul 25, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Jul 25, 2013)

And so it begins!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Have fun with your smoke!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks like your off to a great start! I have a picnic shoulder in the freezer that is going to be visiting my Mini-WSM soon!


----------



## smoking b (Jul 25, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks like your off to a great start! I have a picnic shoulder in the freezer that is going to be visiting my Mini-WSM soon!


I'll be looking for that thread Case - all these mini smokes lately have me seriously considering building one


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 25, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> I'll be looking for that thread Case - all these mini smokes lately have me seriously considering building one


Jeremy it has become my go to smoker! I love mine and they aren't all that expensive to build especially if you can find the smokey Joe on craigslist! Take a peak at some of my threads you probably missed while you were away!


----------



## smoking b (Jul 25, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Jeremy it has become my go to smoker! I love mine and they aren't all that expensive to build especially if you can find the smokey Joe on craigslist! Take a peak at some of my threads you probably missed while you were away!


Thanks Case I will


----------



## max8950 (Jul 25, 2013)

it is smoking away. the temp gauge is pegged at 225. I took the pot off to add some more apple wood chips. I know I need to get the smoke in during the first 3 hours. I am going to make some abt's and wrap the meat about at the 3 to 4 hour mark. should be good.


----------



## max8950 (Jul 25, 2013)

the neighborhood is start to stop by the house asking "whats that smell?" I think I am going to make these, rent a table at the flea market, smoke some meat for myself and sell mini wsm's for around $150.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 25, 2013)

Pick up some wood chunks vs chips though...it'll make a big difference and burns way longer.

Where's your IT at now? I'm getting hungry!


----------



## max8950 (Jul 25, 2013)

The pork was at 140. I wrapped both butts in a little foil and acv. I added more wood chips and threw on the jalapeno poppers with goat cheese. how much longer at 225 do you think the butts will take to get to 200? 













028 (Large).JPG



__ max8950
__ Jul 25, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 25, 2013)

max8950 said:


> The pork was at 140. I wrapped both butts in a little foil and acv. I added more wood chips and threw on the jalapeno poppers with goat cheese. how much longer at 225 do you think the butts will take to get to 200?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long have they been in there? What temp s your smoker running? The last two butts that I did took 20 hours to hit 205*


----------



## max8950 (Jul 25, 2013)

it is a 5 pound butt that seperated into a 2 pound piece w/bone and a 3 pound piece. they have been in 4 hours at 225


----------



## max8950 (Jul 25, 2013)

got the jalapeno poppers off the smoker. they were good. goat cheese is a no go. It is not sweet enough, stick with cream cheese. The smaller pork butt is at 180, the larger one is at 165. I will pull the small one around 630, large at 730, eat at 8pm. I will send pics soon.


----------



## max8950 (Jul 25, 2013)

temp is 185. I will take them off soon because I am getting hungry.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 25, 2013)

At that temp you will want to chop the meat not pull it. Really need to hit an IT of 200-205 for really good pulled pork.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 25, 2013)

For the poppers I like mix other cheeses into the cream cheese. The last batch I made Mixed queso fresca, smoked pepper jack and smoked cheddar with chives and chipotle powder into the cream cheese!


----------



## max8950 (Jul 25, 2013)

well it went pretty good. The pork was ok but not amazing. I have pretty high standards. Good texture - pliable but not mushy, nice smoke ring, problem - too sweet - the meat tasted more like a hot dog than texas bbq. I think the applewood has got to go. I have only used mesquite and oak lump so I think I am use to different tastes. I am going to try natural briquetts with a 50/50 mix of hardwood lump and I am doing brisket next . time.













036 (Large).JPG



__ max8950
__ Jul 25, 2013


















037 (Large).JPG



__ max8950
__ Jul 25, 2013


















039 (Large).JPG



__ max8950
__ Jul 25, 2013


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks great to me.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks real good!  Imo the wood matters some but the Apple wouldn't give you what you the sweet you were probably tasting...the rubs and sauces would.

Next time try simple...spog and a good finishing sauce for PP...trust me

Glad the mini preformed!!!!!


----------



## smoking b (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks like they turned out good  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Sorry they weren't as awesome as you were hoping but now you have a great reason to smoke some more!


----------



## tonybel (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks perfect to me...nice job.


----------

